# High Pitched Ringing Noise From Laptop



## zap117 (Jun 24, 2010)

I've have my laptop for about 6 months now, but ever since I first got it, there's been this ringing noise and I'm not sure what it's from (might be motherboard). I didn't bother to do much about it because everything works fine; it just gets really annoying. Anyway, I've noticed that this ringing goes away every time my computer is loading something, like a new page or tab. The lack of ringing is especially noticeable when something is constantly being loaded (like when I scroll up and down really fast). 


Another, yet separate noise that is different from the one above that actually just started to occur is this slight, deep sounding moan (you can barely hear it, but it is noticeable). I hear this new sound more clearly right when my computer shuts off. It sounds like a dieing fan, but I suspect it to be the hard drive (my laptop has two of them, and the sound's coming from the primary one). I know that dust isn't an issue because my laptop hasn't been sitting around long enough to collect that much (like I said, I've only had it for 6 months). Again, since this noise started, there hasn't been much of an issue with my laptop, but I'm afraid it might be a warning that my hard drive is about to go, even though it's so new!


Any suggestions out there?? Help is much appreciated.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi

What make and model is your laptop.

If it is still under warranty, I would recomend you return it for inspection as soon as possible.

Solutions we give on the forum could void your warranty.


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

when the laptop running, pick it up and try rocking it and tilting it. like a boat on the waves, to see if the moan gets any louder or not.


----------



## zap117 (Jun 24, 2010)

It has a 1 year warranty, so I'm still good for about another 6 months.

And yes when I tilt it a certain way it does get noticeably louder. So in that case could it be a hard drive issue?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Could be fan could be HD. As long as its not been accidentally damaged in any ways, I would recomend you return it for inspection as soon as possible. If you got 6 months left, let them fix it for you.


----------



## zap117 (Jun 24, 2010)

The noise actually started occurring after about a week of no use, so I know that it could not have been accidental damage. I'll have to get it inspected.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats the best course of action at the moment, good luck.


----------



## zap117 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for your help. So going back to my first paragraph (first post), should I be worried about that ringing noise? I've had that ever since I got my laptop, so is it just a normal thing?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Your laptop should be fairly silent all the time, the occasional sound of the fan operating and getting louder with intense app use. The HD depending on model should be very quiet to a very light ticking sound when its accessed.

Laptops are generally quiet when idle.


----------



## zap117 (Jun 24, 2010)

however, when it IS idle, it makes this buzzing/ringing noise. I can't tell in what particular area its coming from, but when it is loading something, like when I scroll up and down, the noise goes away. When I stop scrolling, it comes back. Seems ironic to me. :4-dontkno


----------



## zap117 (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I have confirmed what the moaning sound was. Ok so I forgot to mention that my pc has an integrated GPU as well as two discrete GPU's. On each of the discrete ones, there's a fan that cools it only when I enable discrete graphics. So when I only have int. graphics on, there's no moan... So the sound must be coming from one of those separate fans.

So I'm pretty sure I found the problem... still have to get it fixed though. :sigh:


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds (no pun intended) like you may have pinpointed the source ......still a pain sending it off for repair. Contact the manufacturer and ask if it can be fixed locally by a reputable repair shop. Worth a try.


----------



## dezoet (Jun 11, 2011)

zap117 said:


> I think I have confirmed what the moaning sound was. Ok so I forgot to mention that my pc has an integrated GPU as well as two discrete GPU's. On each of the discrete ones, there's a fan that cools it only when I enable discrete graphics. So when I only have int. graphics on, there's no moan... So the sound must be coming from one of those separate fans.
> 
> So I'm pretty sure I found the problem... still have to get it fixed though. :sigh:


hi zap117

i have exactly the same kind of noise you are describing. its driving me nuts! it stops when when i am scrolling up or down. unfortunately i can't return this to the manufacturer as i bought it secondhand and is past its warranty i'm sure. 
did you find a solution to this problem? maybe its something i could try fixing myself?
let me know please.


----------

